# TUG extremely slow today?



## Bill4728 (Apr 28, 2007)

The rest of the web seems fine but TUG is running extremely slow today. 

Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Icarus (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes. Ping times over 600ms with some packet loss. From Hawaii, 100 - 130ms with no packet loss is normal for the mainland.

{dmk@centrino:102} tracert www.tugbbs.com

Tracing route to tugbbs.com [69.16.236.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wgt624 [192.168.1.47]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  modem [192.168.1.1]
  3    28 ms    27 ms    29 ms  72.234.172.1
  4    27 ms    26 ms    27 ms  10.245.225.29
  5    83 ms    82 ms    82 ms  12.126.193.9
  6   130 ms   130 ms   129 ms  tbr1.sffca.ip.att.net [12.123.12.154]
  7   130 ms   130 ms   129 ms  tbr1.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.5]
  8   132 ms   133 ms   130 ms  tbr2.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.9.134]
  9   130 ms   130 ms   130 ms  tbr2.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.122.10.133]
 10   129 ms   128 ms   127 ms  gar3.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.123.139.141]
 11   607 ms   604 ms   605 ms  12.118.112.34
 12   605 ms   606 ms     *     lw-core2-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.34]
 13     *      607 ms   608 ms  lw-dc2-dist1-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.
02]
 14   605 ms     *      606 ms  host.tug1.com [69.16.236.4]

Trace complete.
{dmk@centrino:103}

The bottleneck is at 12.118.112.34.

-David


----------



## Transit (Apr 28, 2007)

I thought it was my computor I did a defrag and a cleanup then I saw this thread.....


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2007)

hrm..ping times still high?  im gettin 44ms here?


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 28, 2007)

Whatever you did seems to have worked. It back to normal now. 


Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2007)

lol...wish I could take the credit...I just sat down to do some work for the day and noticed the post!


----------



## Icarus (Apr 29, 2007)

The bottleneck that was ocurring between AT&T and liquidweb was cleaned up at some point.

{dmk@centrino:101} tracert www.tugbbs.com

Tracing route to tugbbs.com [69.16.236.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wgt624 [192.168.1.47]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  modem [192.168.1.1]
  3    28 ms    28 ms    69 ms  72.234.172.1
  4    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  10.245.225.29
  5    82 ms    82 ms    82 ms  12.126.193.9
  6   130 ms   129 ms   130 ms  tbr1.sffca.ip.att.net [12.123.12.154]
  7   131 ms   129 ms   129 ms  tbr1.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.5]
  8   130 ms   130 ms   131 ms  tbr2.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.9.134]
  9   130 ms   131 ms   132 ms  tbr2.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.122.10.133]
 10   129 ms   129 ms   128 ms  gar3.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.123.139.141]
 11   131 ms   132 ms   130 ms  12.118.112.34
 12   130 ms   130 ms   130 ms  lw-core2-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.34]
 13   130 ms   130 ms   130 ms  lw-dc2-dist1-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.1
02]
 14   132 ms   131 ms   132 ms  host.tug1.com [69.16.236.4]

Trace complete.
{dmk@centrino:102}

130ms is normal for Maui/mainland web sites. The price of paradise is long latency.

-David


----------

